
How The Human Face Might Look In 100,000 Years - evo_9
http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2013/06/07/how-the-human-face-might-look-in-100000-years/?partner=yahootix
======
oh_teh_meows
It's definitely an interesting exercise to find out, to the best of our
knowledge, how we will have evolved, appearance-wise. However, predicting
anything that far out is rather moot. For all we know, humans may give up
being constrained in a biological body, and move to a different form of
reality. Or there may be an unexpected mass extinction event. Or our
perception of what is beautiful may change drastically. Google glass and
miniature cochlear implants will still be used 20,000 years in the future?
Come on. This is like neanderthals saying the modern humans will have super
big and long spears. I'm pretty sure by then, if we still have a brain in any
form recognizable to us today, it'd probably have that capability built-in
(assuming whatever value a google glass and cochlear implant provide would
still be valued by people/society (if any) in the future...I said if any
because the organization of humanity may change drastically in that time
frame. No more nation-states, no more individuals, individual consciousness
fluidly join and detach from others, big organizations form and crumble in
nanoseconds for a fleeting purpose, who knows. Would there still be
individuals even?)

Anyhow, I digressed. Still fun to speculate, I say.

------
bonyen
"...and Kwan expects the human head to trend larger to accommodate a larger
brain."

This person has probably not seen Idiocracy...

------
jljljl
I think a related story about the evolutionary link between jaw muscles and
brain size was recently posted somewhere on HN. This article seems like a
logical extension of that trend.

[http://www.nature.com/news/2004/040322/full/news040322-9.htm...](http://www.nature.com/news/2004/040322/full/news040322-9.html)

------
jayfuerstenberg
I'm glad I won't be alive to see this.

------
cmccabe
Looks like the art for Zynga.

------
bencollier49
What a steaming pile of arse.

